# Malayalam Cinema Forum > Literature >  Dr. Sukumar Azhikode - A social critic, author & orator...

## Nishpakshan

*[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=600VwnL2jxA"]Dr. Sukumar Azhikode - A social critic, author &  orator.[/ame]*



*Sukumar Azhikode*





*
*
*Sukumar  Azhikode* *Born* *26 May 1926 (age 83)
Azhikode, Kannur, Kerala, India*(1926-05-26)   *Occupation* *Writer, critic, orator* *Nationality* *Indian* *Notable award(s)* *


1985 Tatvamasi
**Vayalar Award
1985  Tatvamasi
* *Sukumar Azhikode (Malayalam: സുകുമാർ അഴീക്കോട്) (born May 26 1926) is a writer, critic  and orator, acknowledged for his  contributions to MalayalamIndian  philosophy.[1] He is a bachelor and  lives in ViyyoorThrissur.* and insights on  near 
*Contents*



*1 Education and career**2 Organizations and institutions**3 Criticism**4 References*
*Education and career* 

*Sukumar Azhikode He then took BT in Malayalam followed by MA and PhD in Malayalam. Azhikode was a teacher at  Rajas High School, Chirackal, St. Aloysius College, Mangalore and Devagiri College, Kozhikode and later a principal at  SNM Training College, Moottakunnam, and a professor and Pro-Vice Chancellor at  Calicut University. He retired in 1986.*
*Organizations and  institutions* 

*Azhikode is the founder and president of Navabharathavedi  a  socio-cultural organization. He has also worked at several newspapers including  Varthamanam,  Dinabandhu, Malayala Harijan, Desamitram, Navayugam  and Dinaprabha. He was the chairman of the National Book Trust between 1993 and  1996.*
*Criticism* 

*Azhikode has been under severe criticism at various occasion. He is infamous  for using offensive arguements on famous celibrities. In Many occasion he was  called as 'Rashtriya Gunda' meaning political rowdy in Malayalam. He was  severely criticised in the 'Thilakan' issue using various arguments resulting  'character assasination' against famous malayalam actor Mohanlal. He was  criticized by T. Padmanabhan in the same issue as the "ugly face" who is jelous  towards all pretty men'. .[2]. Azhikode had verbal  duel with Vellappilly Natesan, the S.N.D.P Genral Secretary, M.P.Virendra Kumar,  the politician, M.K.Sanu, s man of letters, Innocent, the film actor and the  president of AMMA, the organization of Malayalam cineactors and M.A.Rehman, a  retired professor and documentary film director. V.Natesan precipitated some  pungent remarks against Azhikode in his autobiography [3]. M.A.Rehman  has narrated his grievances against him in a recently published article in  Mathrubhumy Weekly, sister publication of Mathrubhumy Daily.*

----------


## jeevantvm

Endu thread anitu..... :Rockon:

----------


## Daniel John

Sukumar azheekoduinum threadaaa..............?
 :Death:  :Death:  :Death:  :Death:

----------


## Nishpakshan

Bheeman Reghuvinu vare thread aakaam....Azhikodine pole oru master criticinu thread aayikkoodaa alle...????

----------


## Nishpakshan

> Endu thread anitu.....


athu kollaam...ninakku manassilaakkaanulla sthirathayilla..???

----------


## noonu

> Bheeman Reghuvinu vare thread aakaam....Azhikodine pole oru master criticinu thread aayikkoodaa alle...????


azheekodu cinema actor anno?//// :Laugh:

----------


## J Square

:cheers:   :cheers:

----------


## J Square

Flipkart.com: Sukumar Azhikode Books: Buy in India

----------


## Daniel John

velikedana paambine eduthu VIP jattykkakathu vachathu poleyayi poyi ithu.............

----------


## Harry



----------


## Santi

> Flipkart.com: Sukumar Azhikode Books: Buy in India


nawas thatwamasi vaayichitundo... :Blush:

----------


## jeevantvm

> athu kollaam...ninakku manassilaakkaanulla sthirathayilla..???


Sthirathyilathavare kurichu thread edumbol chilpaol etavarude sthirathaye nammal chodyam cheythu pokum..atre uluu... :Headbonk:

----------


## J Square

> nawas thatwamasi vaayichitundo...


 :Yahoo:   :Yahoo:   :Yahoo:   :Yahoo:  yes..

----------


## Harry

> yes..

----------


## J Square

motham naalu book vaayichitundu mashude... scan chaiythu idaam...  :Yahoo: ....

ora articleum scan chaiythu idaam..vaayichu padikku piller...  :Yahoo:

----------


## Santi

> motham naalu book vaayichitundu mashude... scan chaiythu idaam... ....
> 
> ora articleum scan chaiythu idaam..vaayichu padikku piller...


scan cheyynnegil nalla book eethinkilum scan cheythidu...valla kavithakalum undo kayil??

----------


## Harry

> motham naalu book vaayichitundu mashude... scan chaiythu idaam... ....
> 
> ora articleum scan chaiythu idaam..vaayichu padikku piller...


azhikode 

nawas

----------


## Nishpakshan

> azheekodu cinema actor anno?////


*Azhikkode cinema actor alla...saamskaarika naayakan aanu...nammude samskaarathinte bhaagamaanallo cinema.Maathramalla,Cinemayumaayi bandhappetta pala vivaadangalilum ,Lekhanangalilum addeham pankaaliyumaanu....*

----------


## J Square

> 


 
 :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:

----------


## J Square



----------


## Nishpakshan

Thathwamasiyude pagukal post cheyyooo....undenkil....

----------


## J Square



----------


## J Square

> Thathwamasiyude pagukal post cheyyooo....undenkil....


athippo kaiyyil illa... veettila.....  :Silenced: 

 vere oru bookinte orennam postaam...  :Yahoo:   :Yahoo:

----------


## Nishpakshan

> athippo kaiyyil illa... veettila..... 
> 
>  vere oru bookinte orennam postaam...


enkil post

----------


## J Square



----------


## Santi

never judge a book by its cover ennanallo...athu kondu ullil ullathu enthekilum postu.......

----------


## Nishpakshan

"Enthoru Nadu" post cheyyooooo

----------


## noonu

> *Azhikkode cinema actor alla...saamskaarika naayakan aanu...nammude samskaarathinte bhaagamaanallo cinema.Maathramalla,Cinemayumaayi bandhappetta pala vivaadangalilum ,Lekhanangalilum addeham pankaaliyumaanu....*


innu sager nu poottanulla vakuppu aayi   :Rockon:

----------


## Mammad

thara aaradhana nadathathe nikshpakshamayi abhiprayam parayu..

----------


## J Square

*Read the full article from next page.......*

----------


## J Square



----------


## J Square



----------


## J Square



----------


## J Square



----------


## Harry

> booked ...........


book cheythillnkil naattukaar mathilizhuthikkalayum


next page muthal best of Lakkooran mathi

----------


## Nishpakshan

> thara aaradhana nadathathe nikshpakshamayi abhiprayam parayu..


Mammoottiyudeyum,lalinteyum thread maathram mathiyennaanu chilarude abhipraayam....Baakkiyellaam poottanam....Nalla vivaramulla kakshikal...

----------


## Mammad

pazhaya patham class pusthakathil (eppol undo eenu nishchayam illa ) "Prabashana kala enna bhagam undu.by Sukumar..Really a good one..

----------


## Nishpakshan

> pazhaya patham class pusthakathil (eppol undo eenu nishchayam illa ) "Prabashana kala enna bhagam undu.by Sukumar..Really a good one..


Azhikkodine pole nalla oru praasangikan innu keralathil illa ennullathu oru sathyamalle...???

----------


## kannappanunni

> Sukumar azheekoduinum threadaaa..............?


Entha pattille, Saiju kuruppinum manikkuttabum thread undu, enthinu vedi veeran samikku vare thread undu.

----------


## kannappanunni

> pazhaya patham class pusthakathil (eppol undo eenu nishchayam illa ) "Prabashana kala enna bhagam undu.by Sukumar..Really a good one..


Yes Najn padichathanu athu,

Athinte thudakkathilano 

" Varidi Thannil thiramalakalenna pole Bharathee padavali thonnenam kale kale " enna portion ullathu ?.

----------


## jeevantvm

> Azhikkodine pole nalla oru praasangikan innu keralathil illa ennullathu oru sathyamalle...???


 G S Pradeep jeevichirikumbozhooo............

----------


## Mammad

> Mammoottiyudeyum,lalinteyum thread maathram mathiyennaanu chilarude abhipraayam....Baakkiyellaam poottanam....Nalla vivaramulla kakshikal...


 
Athe MR nikshpakshan... pakshe nikshpakshamayi abhiprayam parayunnavar..etharam charchakalil idapedarilla ennanu thonunnathu...Forum keralayile motham active members oru 4000 varum..athil ..daily updating members oru 500 varum...ithil bahupooripakshavum itharakkar aayirikkum ennanu thonunnathu..(thettundekil thiruthuka) But I think my stats wud be pretty close..Pakshe 2 lakshavum 3 lakshavum member ulla koottam and other communities.. poulla sitil itharam charcha nadakkarilla..Means itharam aalkkar...amitha thara aaradhana..ivide mathrame ulloo....chila aalukalodu prathyeka  istam swabavikam aanu..I mean in acting..social life..sports...etc..pakshe avar cheyyunna enthineyum nyayeekarikkan thudangiyalo....

----------


## Makarand

alla..ithipi ivide baakiyullavare odikkan vendi ano..?!!
enthina ingane oru thread..??!!

----------


## kannappanunni

> innu sager nu poottanulla vakuppu aayi


Kanada chemmanum cheruppu kuthikkum vare thread akam, ithu poottan entha reason ????????????????

----------


## Nishpakshan

> Entha pattille, Saiju kuruppinum manikkuttabum thread undu, enthinu vedi veeran samikku vare thread undu.


 :Laugh:  :Laugh:  :Laugh:

----------


## Nishpakshan

> Athe MR nikshpakshan... pakshe nikshpakshamayi abhiprayam parayunnavar..etharam charchakalil idapedarilla ennanu thonunnathu...Forum keralayile motham active members oru 4000 varum..athil ..daily updating members oru 500 varum...ithil bahupooripakshavum itharakkar aayirikkum ennanu thonunnathu..(thettundekil thiruthuka) But I think my stats wud be pretty close..Pakshe 2 lakshavum 3 lakshavum member ulla koottam and other communities.. poulla sitil itharam charcha nadakkarilla..Means itharam aalkkar...amitha thara aaradhana..ivide mathrame ulloo....chila aalukalodu prathyeka  istam swabavikam aanu..I mean in acting..social life..sports...etc..pakshe avar cheyyunna enthineyum nyayeekarikkan thudangiyalo....


Thaarangale aaraadhikkuka....Avar cheyyunna ella kaaryangalum sariyaanu ennu parayunnathu mandabudhikalude lakshanamaanu....

----------


## kannappanunni

Super Stars ennal ellam thinkangavar ennalla

----------


## Nishpakshan

> G S Pradeep jeevichirikumbozhooo............


Vaakkukal praasamoppichu parayunnathalla prasanga kala.Azhikkodinte munpil ee Pradeep onnumalla....Thaankal kettittilla ennu thonnunnu....

----------


## kannappanunni

Azheekkodinte Chila Karyangale ethirkkam (Lal vishayathil anger idpedan padilla ennu thanneyayirunnu enteyum opinion) , but his Talent athu kandillennu vakkaruthu.

Abhinayam pole thanne oru kalayanu Prasangavum (Athinayal kanakku paranju kooli vangunnundavam), ayal athil mosham anenkil areum prasangikkan vilikkumo ?

Addehathinte krithikal padikkan kodukkumo ?.

----------


## Nishpakshan

> Azheekkodinte Chila Karyangale ethirkkam (Lal vishayathil anger idpedan padilla ennu thanneyayirunnu enteyum opinion) , but his Talent athu kandillennu vakkaruthu.
> 
> Abhinayam pole thanne oru kalayanu Prasangavum (Athinayal kanakku paranju kooli vangunnundavam), ayal athil mosham anenkil areum prasangikkan vilikkumo ?
> 
> Addehathinte krithikal padikkan kodukkumo ?.


athaanu.......

----------


## J Square

> Yes Najn padichathanu athu,
> 
> Athinte thudakkathilano 
> 
> " Varidi Thannil thiramalakalenna pole Bharathee padavali thonnenam kale kale " enna portion ullathu ?.


 
onnu scan chaiythu idoooooooo  :Yahoo:   :Yahoo:

----------


## Santi

> onnu scan chaiythu idoooooooo


athetha nawas english medium aayirunno....... :Blush:

----------


## J Square

@ ~~Nishpakshan~~ 

Hasyarasam-- An article from Dr.Sukumar Azhikode (1985) pg4


ithu tagline aayi kodukkooooooooo

----------


## Nishpakshan

Mohanlal is an old man who had lost his  youthfulness.:Sukumar Azhikode

Ithupoleyulla personal Harassment sariyalla.....Pakshe athukondu maathram Azhikkodu verukkappedendavanum alla...

----------


## Makarand

> athetha nawas english medium aayirunno.......


CBSE Syllabusilum aa book thanne ayirunnu follow cheythathu...njanum pathichittundu..

----------


## J Square

> athetha nawas english medium aayirunno.......


 
 :Doh:   :Doh:   :Doh:  cbse... ennittum njan second language malayalam eduthoo... njan  :salut:  pakshe cbse yil 10 classil 9thile malayalam pusthakama padippikkunnae....  :Doh:   :Doh:

----------


## jeevantvm

> Vaakkukal praasamoppichu parayunnathalla prasanga kala.Azhikkodinte munpil ee Pradeep onnumalla....Thaankal kettittilla ennu thonnunnu....


 If you say that the person who the Best Orator of Kerala award for six successive years (1987-93) is not good what more i can say.Regarding Azhikode he is more visible to media beacuse of his political affliations though I am not saying his orating skills are bad...but people like George Onakur,p govindan pillai etc are all intellectually and  charismatically far above in speaking skills than this so self-procalimed orater...

----------


## J Square

> CBSE Syllabusilum aa book thanne ayirunnu follow cheythathu...njanum pathichittundu..


 :Mr. Green:   :Mr. Green:   :Mr. Green:  yethu kollama pathiche..?  :Blush:  njan padichathu 1998  :Doh:

----------


## Santi

vijayan mashu sugathan mashu ellam azhikodanumayi kada kada pidikkan kelpullavar aanu....

----------


## mampilly

Azikode oru nishpakshan ayirunnilaa orukalathum. Athukondu thanne adehathinte nirupananghal vishawsikkan kollillla

----------


## kannappanunni

Njan CBSE SNDEP onnum allayirunnu, Malyalam medium, etho oru classil padichittundu.

Onnu Ammavanodu Chodikkatte (Thetti darikkalle - googlel serach cheyyatte).

----------


## Makarand

> yethu kollama pathiche..?  njan padichathu 1998


2000il... :Blush:  (Xthl ayirunille ithu include cheythirunnathu..? Hasyathinte Ulpathi ayirikkum alle IXthil..?

----------


## J Square

> vijayan mashu sugathan mashu ellam azhikodanumayi kada kada pidikkan kelpullavar aanu....


vijayan maashu puli aane..... vijayan maash...  :salut:  Freudian Psychology ile ustad aayirunnu mash... athinu pala practical vashangalum mash kandethi...  :salut:

----------


## Santi

> 2000il... (Xthl ayirunille ithu include cheythirunnathu..? Hasyathinte Ulpathi ayirikkum alle IXthil..?


fotokal kandal 2000thil 10 kazijathannu paryilla ketta ...nawsinum

----------


## J Square

> 2000il... (Xthl ayirunille ithu include cheythirunnathu..? Hasyathinte Ulpathi ayirikkum alle IXthil..?


 
mashinte article onnum padichathu njan orkkunnilla....  :Blush:  yellam pinnedu vaayichathu aanu..  :Very Happy:

----------


## J Square

> fotokal kandal 2000thil 10 kazijathannu paryilla ketta ...nawsinum


 
 :Yahoo:   :Yahoo:   :Yahoo:   oralppam parayakooduthal thonnikkan aanu njan aa foto ittekkunnae...  :Ennekollu:

----------


## Santi

> oralppam parayakooduthal thonnikkan aanu njan aa foto ittekkunnae...


nawasunu prayam korava thonane

----------


## Makarand

> mashinte article onnum padichathu njan orkkunnilla....  yellam pinnedu vaayichathu aanu..


sorry...10nth vare illayirunnu...11th/12thil anu pathichathu..
Prabhaashanathinte.....angane entho..!! :Silenced:  :Silenced:

----------


## J Square

> sorry...10nth vare illayirunnu...11th/12thil anu pathichathu..
> Prabhaashanathinte.....angane entho..!!


hmmm athu para.... cbse yil 11th and 12th il English matrame language aayi ollu... second language illa.... angane njan ellam missakki...  :Doh:

----------


## Makarand

> hmmm athu para.... cbse yil 11th and 12th il English matrame language aayi ollu... second language illa.... angane njan ellam missakki...


nge..?!! njan 1st-12th vare CBSE arunnu..etha stream..?
njan Commerce arunnu..Maths/Language option undallo..
pinne Bio/Maths allathavarkku language undarunnu...

----------


## Karnan Mahadevan

*enikku manassilakunnilla*
*enthinanu ingane oru thread*
*arayalum  than alu valare vyathyastha anennu kanikkan vendiyano ithu?*
*Sukumar azhikodene kaliyakkunnathu pole*
*angeru Mammootyem Mohanlalineyum vimarshikkunnu*
*mattu palareyum vimarshikkunnu ennokke arkkum ariyavunna karyamanu*
*ithu title polum ayale kaliyakkunna pole alley...*
*Nee oru thread thudangi veno ayale lokathinu parichayappeduthan..*
*atho innathe contextil arum Azhikodente peru google cheyyum ennum appol thante thread ponthi varanam enna swarthathayo?*
*pratyekichum film fraternity ayale angeyattam vimarshikkumbol ingane oru threadinte avasyam..*
*allathe thanne ayale odi nadannu their vilikkunnu*
*sorry* *ee threadinodu theeere yojikkan kazhiyunnilla*

----------


## guru

just delete this thread.......its a cinema forum .......cinema kaanathavare kurichu thread idenda karyamilla.....

----------


## Santi

ithu nandute alla ...nishkpakshanaya oraludeya

----------


## kannappanunni

Politics and Prathibha Ithu Randum Najn Mix Cheyyilla, Malayalam Ente favorite anu,

Collagile Malayalm padippichathu Thumpaman Thomas enna sir anu Alu kodi kettiya Congress karan, but Njan Mudangathe kayariya ore classe ullu ente collage lifel athu sirnte class anu.

Great anu pulliyude teaching.

----------


## J Square

> nge..?!! njan 1st-12th vare CBSE arunnu..etha stream..?
> njan Commerce arunnu..Maths/Language option undallo..
> pinne Bio/Maths allathavarkku language undarunnu...


 :Doh:   :Doh:   njan computer group aayirunnu.... njgalkku second language illayirunnu

----------


## kannappanunni

> just delete this thread...*....its a cinema forum ..*.....cinema kaanathavare kurichu thread idenda karyamilla..... ....


*Anganel evide enthina Crickettum footballum discuss cheyyunne ?*

Delete cheyynada oru karyom illa, similar undel merge cheyyu.

----------


## Makarand

> njan computer group aayirunnu.... njgalkku second language illayirunnu


oho..!! njangalude avide Bi0/Maths combo mathram anu IInd language illathe irunnathu..baaki ellavarkkum optional ayittu IInd language undarunnu...

----------


## J Square

> *Anganel evide enthina Crickettum footballum discuss cheyyunne ?*
> 
> Delete cheyynada oru karyom illa, similar undel merge cheyyu.


 
 :Yahoo:   :Yahoo:   :Yahoo:   :Yahoo:   :Yahoo:

----------


## guru

> *Anganel evide enthina Crickettum footballum discuss cheyyunne ?*
> 
> Delete cheyynada oru karyom illa, similar undel merge cheyyu.


shari itto.............

anganeyenkil coming soon,Narendra modi official thread, vellapallynadeshan & sndp official thread...........

----------


## J Square

> enthinau bhai ithu delete cheyyunne ?, what's the reason.
> 
> Ivide crickettum footballum tv , politicsum ellam charcha cheyyunnu, why sahithyam resticted ????
> 
> Similar undel merge cheyyam, delete cheyyanam ennu parayan pattilla.


 
aashayaparamaayi tholppikkan pattiyillel vaaya moodi kettuka enna line thanne aanu bhai ithum....  :Laugh:   :Laugh:

----------


## J Square

> shari itto.............
> 
> anganeyenkil coming soon,Narendra modi official thread, vellapallynadeshan & sndp official thread...........


 
They will be merged with joke corner...  :Ennekollu:

----------


## Karnan Mahadevan

> http://www.forumkeralam.com/malayala...-orator-4.html
> 
> please read this...


* enkil pulliyude books and writimgs ennokke maattu title*
* aa first pageil koduthirikkunnathu angere kaliyakkunna polulla writing alley*

----------


## kannappanunni

Friend Why are supportting the Bloody Deleting ????????

kashttpettanu oro postum idunne, ellarum net usage, current bill ellam extra akunnathum Illatha samayabum undakki sahichanu fk yil varunne, athu delete cheyyan aranu modnu adikaram koduthe, abuse anel edit cheyyam allel similar threadumayi merge cheyyam.

*Admin aa karyam urappu thannathanu.*

Kalla vedi vekkunnathinu vare ivide thread undu. adyam athu poleyullathellam delete cheyyu, pinneyakam ithil kathi vekkunathu.

----------


## Santi

> They will be merged with joke corner...


 :Laugh:  :Laugh:  :Laugh:  :Laugh:

----------


## Nishpakshan

> *Anganel evide enthina Crickettum footballum discuss cheyyunne ?*
> 
> Delete cheyynada oru karyom illa, similar undel merge cheyyu.


Sahithyam ennu paranjaal ivarkku kurangante kayyile poomaala aanu.... :Laugh:  :Chairhit: 


Ivarkku manassilaakaathathu postiyaal ivarkku deshyam varum..... :Laugh:  :Laugh:  :Laugh:

----------


## kannappanunni

> shari itto.............
> 
> anganeyenkil coming soon,Narendra modi official thread, vellapallynadeshan & sndp official thread...........


Narendra modikkum nadeshanum Politics thread undu.

Athanu njan malayalathil paranje similar undel merge chayyan.

----------


## Santi

> Friend Why are supportting the Bloody Deleting ????????
> 
> kashttpettanu oro postum idunne, ellarum net usage, current bill ellam extra akunnathum Illatha samayabum undakki sahichanu fk yil varunne, athu delete cheyyan aranu modnu adikaram koduthe, abuse anel edit cheyyam allel similar threadumayi merge cheyyam.
> 
> Admin aa karyam urappu thannathanu.
> 
> Kalla vedi vekkunnathinu vare ivide thread undu. adyam athu poleyullathellam delete cheyyu, pinneyakam ithil kathi vekkunathu.


shariya ..pandu pankan vellamadichu velivillathe *enthokkeundu aliya visheshangal* ennuvare thread ittitundu appola.......

----------


## J Square

> * enkil pulliyude books and writimgs ennokke maattu title*
> *aa first pageil koduthirikkunnathu angere kaliyakkunna polulla writing alley*


yes .. you gotta point there.... But I feel title can remain the same..

Nikspakshan please add the tagline atleast...

----------


## guru

> Narendra modikkum nadeshanum Politics thread undu.
> 
> Athanu njan malayalathil paranje similar undel merge chayyan.


sndp politics alla..............mone.........

----------


## guru

> poda...poyi tharathil poyi kalikkedaa.....cheruthe....


ninte tharam ethaadaaaa.......cheruthanno valuthanno ennu aduthu chenna mathi kanaichu tharum,,,

----------


## kannappanunni

> sndp politics alla..............mone.........


SNDP Politicsl idapedarundu, Nadeshanum.

----------


## guru

> Avan itta pal threadsum mods delete cheythittundu (Personalyy i disagree with it , Admin Orikkal thanna urappinu kaaka Viruddamanu athu, Merge enna paripadi ivide illa, Pakaram Bloody Delete).


avan itta oru threadum ee forumthinu chernnathallaayirunnu..........

----------


## J Square

> sndp politics alla..............mone.........


 thudangu thudangu.. Sree Narayana guru inte peril thudangu thread.....  :salut:

----------


## kannappanunni

> *editiyedey................*



Thank Youuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu

----------


## guru

> SNDP Politicsl idapedarundu, Nadeshanum.


appo azheekkodu politicsil idapedaarilla.... :Laugh:

----------


## kannappanunni

> avan itta oru threadum ee forumthinu chernnathallaayirunnu..........


Allel, palvaka ennoru thread thudangu (Mikka foruthilum dust bin enna section undu bhai) Avan pokritharam ittal athine njan support cheyyilla.

----------


## guru

> thudangu thudangu.. Sree Narayana guru inte peril thudangu thread.....


10 minute koodi wait cheyum.....ennittu delete maadiyillenkil

k.surendran- official thread

----------


## Santi

> 10 minute koodi wait cheyum.....ennittu delete maadiyillenkil
> 
> k.surendran- official thread


atharu ??bjp presidenta???

----------


## guru

> Allel, palvaka ennoru thread thudangu (Mikka foruthilum dust bin enna section undu bhai) Avan pokritharam ittal athine njan support cheyyilla.


palavaka means pala-vakakal.....anganeyullethenthum avide post cheyyam......

----------


## kannappanunni

> appo azheekkodu politicsil idapedaarilla....


Appo Avnate ee post Politicl Merge chayyatte, Pakaram ottayadikku Delete ennu parayunnathu njan yojikkilla.

Kasttpettu Posttiyathu Delete cheyyan Oru Modnum Power illa.

Abuse anel Edittam allel Dust binlekku thattividam.

----------


## J Square

> avan itta oru threadum ee forumthinu chernnathallaayirunnu..........


 
 :Silenced:   :Silenced:   :Silenced:    guru anna.... mash kurachu naalukal aayi kurachu viduvaayitham okke paranjittundavum.... enkilum addeham valiya manushan aanu.. Kerala sahithyathinu oru muthalkoottanu mashu.... mashinu vendi oru thread ittaal onnum sambhavikkilla... karnettan paranjathu pole addehsthinte writings um speechs num okke aayirikkanam pradhanyam ennu matram.....  :Silenced:   :Silenced: 

lalettane mash chetha vilikkunnenu namukku thilakettante thread undallo...   :Laugh:   :Laugh:

----------


## HighnesS

:Rolling Eyes:  :Rolling Eyes:  :Rolling Eyes:  :Rolling Eyes:  :Rolling Eyes:  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## J Square

> Allel, palvaka ennoru thread thudangu (Mikka foruthilum dust bin enna section undu bhai) Avan pokritharam ittal athine njan support cheyyilla.


 
adhinalley Nerambokku Corner  :Ennekollu:

----------


## jeevantvm

> 10 minute koodi wait cheyum.....ennittu delete maadiyillenkil
> 
> k.surendran- official thread


Election samayatayirunekil kurachu vote enkilum kiti poyene...nalla payan ayirunu.... :Laugh:

----------


## kannappanunni

> adhinalley Nerambokku Corner



Ok Ok sammathichu Avide evidelum ithu merge cheyyan para, Enthina Delete ennu parene. :Headbonk:  :Headbonk:

----------


## guru

> Kasttpettu Posttiyathu Delete cheyyan Oru Modnum Power illa.


kashtapettu enthu postiyaalum, nilavaramilathathanenkil.....delete cheyyanam.....

----------


## J Square

> Appo Avnate ee post Politicl Merge chayyatte, Pakaram ottayadikku Delete ennu parayunnathu njan yojikkilla.
> 
> Kasttpettu Posttiyathu Delete cheyyan Oru Modnum Power illa.
> 
> Abuse anel Edittam allel Dust binlekku thattividam.


 
delete enna option shariyalla... Dustbin enna oru topic thudanganam... ennitu athilottu thattanam modsnu delete chaiyyanam ennullava.....  :Silenced: 

paskshe this thread can remain as it is  :Laugh:

----------


## J Square

> Ok Ok sammathichu Avide evidelum ithu merge cheyyan para, Enthina Delete ennu parene.


 
ithine angane merge cheyyenda avashyam onnum illallo.... oru thread allae avide kidannottae.... mashinte article um prasngalum okke update cheyyalo..... mashinte kure kidlan prasangal okke undu.. athoke update cheyyamallo....  :Yahoo:

----------


## kannappanunni

> delete enna option shariyalla... Dustbin enna oru topic thudanganam... ennitu athilottu thattanam modsnu delete chaiyyanam ennullava..... 
> 
> paskshe this thread can remain as it is


Athu thanneyanu Bhai Vannppol muthal Najn Parayunne, Admin athu sammathichanumanu, 

Mod ennal rajavu ennu veembadichu nadakkunnvananu sokkedu.

----------


## guru

> guru anna.... mash kurachu naalukal aayi kurachu viduvaayitham okke paranjittundavum.... enkilum addeham valiya manushan aanu.. Kerala sahithyathinu oru muthalkoottanu mashu.... mashinu vendi oru thread ittaal onnum sambhavikkilla... karnettan paranjathu pole addehsthinte writings um speechs num okke aayirikkanam pradhanyam ennu matram.....  
> 
> lalettane mash chetha vilikkunnenu namukku thilakettante thread undallo...


anganeyenkil sahithyathinu  oru thread iduka...

sukumar azhekkodinu mathramaayi oru thread idaan angeru arhanalla...athinte aavishyam ee foruthinilla.....

sahithyam okke discuss cheyyan vere orupaadu malayalam social networkukal undu..avide polum azheekkodinu prethyekam pariganan kandittilla.. :Laugh:

----------


## guru

> Election samayatayirunekil kurachu vote enkilum kiti poyene...nalla payan ayirunu....


 :Laugh:  :Laugh: ...........................

----------


## Makarand

> Athu thanneyanu Bhai Vannppol muthal Najn Parayunne, Admin athu sammathichanumanu, 
> 
> Mod ennal rajavu ennu veembadichu nadakkunnvananu sokkedu.


paavam maash.. :Silenced:  (Aromal mash)

----------


## J Square

> anganeyenkil sahithyathinu oru thread iduka...
> 
> sukumar azhekkodinu mathramaayi oru thread idaan angeru arhanalla...athinte aavishyam ee foruthinilla.....
> 
> sahithyam okke discuss cheyyan vere orupaadu malayalam social networkukal undu..avide polum azheekkodinu prethyekam pariganan kandittilla..


pinne.. sahithyam forungalil okke guru annan angu menju nadakkuvallayirunno....   :Mr. Green:   :Mr. Green: 

mashinte oru article njan ittitundu... please read...  :Very Happy: 

http://www.forumkeralam.com/malayala...-orator-4.html

----------


## kannappanunni

> anganeyenkil sahithyathinu  oru thread iduka...
> 
> sukumar azhekkodinu mathramaayi oru thread idaan angeru arhanalla...athinte aavishyam ee foruthinilla.....
> 
> sahithyam okke discuss cheyyan vere orupaadu malayalam social networkukal undu..avide polum azheekkodinu prethyekam pariganan kandittilla..


Athe Thudangatte, FK Sahithya Charchakal enna peril.

Arhathayude Karyam Parayanda, manikkuttanu Thread akamenkil pinne Azheekkodinu ayikkode.

FK Sahithyam angane onnu thudangatte.

Also Dust Bin, Off topic angottu thattam.

----------


## guru

> paavam maash.. (Aromal mash)


maash ithu kandu kaanum, angnagatahirikkuvaa.......

njangade sagar annan varatte....... ee thread paralokatheku pokaan thayaredutholooo.. :Laugh:

----------


## kannappanunni

> paavam maash.. (Aromal mash)


mashinu enne ariyam, innu koode njangal 10-20 minutes samsarichathanu.

----------


## J Square

> maash ithu kandu kaanum, angnagatahirikkuvaa.......
> 
> njangade sagar annan varatte....... ee thread paralokatheku pokaan thayaredutholooo..


 
mashine thotta lalettanu pani kitti ;pinne aano lal panu...  :Laugh:   :Laugh:

----------


## Daniel John

> maash ithu kandu kaanum, angnagatahirikkuvaa.......
> 
> njangade sagar annan varatte....... ee thread paralokatheku pokaan thayaredutholooo..


Azheekode kanda paralokam.................. :Laugh:  :Laugh:

----------


## kannappanunni

> maash ithu kandu kaanum, angnagatahirikkuvaa.......
> 
> njangade sagar annan varatte....... ee thread paralokatheku pokaan thayaredutholooo..


Neeyokkeya ivide ithram unwanted sangathikal prolsahippikkunne.

Swantham postukal delete akan sammathikkuk, kashttam thanne kashttam.

----------


## J Square

> mashinu enne ariyam, innu koode njangal 10-20 minutes samsarichathanu.


 
appo vere areyo aanu onnam vaichathu....   :Laugh:   :Laugh:   aaranu athu ...?  :Rolling Eyes:  

 :Laugh:   :Laugh:

----------


## Makarand

> mashinu enne ariyam, innu koode njangal 10-20 minutes samsarichathanu.


ennu vachu mash mod sthaanam veembilakki nadakkuvanennonnum parayendarunnu..paavam mash..mashinte nattile palacharakkukada nadathunnavanodu polum mash parnjittilla..mod anennu..!!!  :Death:   :Death:

----------


## guru

> Arhathayude Karyam Parayanda, manikkuttanu Thread akamenkil pinne Azheekkodinu ayikkode.
> 
> .


ivide athaayathu fk yil manikuttanu azheekkodinekkal important undu..

cinema kanathumilla, cinemakkare vimarshikkanum nadakkunavane sukhippichukondu ivide oru threadinte aavishyamilla.. :Doh:

----------


## J Square

Instant hit thread of the year....  :Ennekollu:

----------


## kannappanunni

Alla Nammde Thread Starter Nishpakshan evide poyi, karnetan paranja vakkukal ishttanu feel cheytho, vade ithokke ivide sadaranam anu.

Thante nilapadukal parayu, onnumilleum ivide 600 postu itta alalle.

----------


## J Square

> ivide athaayathu fk yil manikuttanu azheekkodinekkal important undu..
> 
> cinema kanathumilla, cinemakkare vimarshikkanum nadakkuna kelavane sukhippichukondu ivide oru threadinte aavishyamilla..


 
ambili enna directorude adutha padathil hero maash aanu... ariyavo..?  :Very Happy:

----------


## guru

> Neeyokkeya ivide ithram unwanted sangathikal prolsahippikkunne.
> 
> Swantham postukal delete akan sammathikkuk, kashttam thanne kashttam.


sagar anna ippo orakkam ennchu kannuviriyunathinu munpe pc on cheythu fk yilottu...kani kaanan pokunathu azheekkodinte thread... :Gathering:  pinithinte avastha...

----------


## kannappanunni

> appo vere areyo aanu onnam vaichathu....     aaranu athu ...?


Anavsyamayi Delete cheyyvvanvam aro Anger ?.

----------


## Mammad

> Vaakkukal praasamoppichu parayunnathalla prasanga kala.Azhikkodinte munpil ee Pradeep onnumalla....Thaankal kettittilla ennu thonnunnu....


Very true...Azheekodu thanne eppol jeevichirikkunna eattavum valiya prasankikan...RSS /BJP/Vageeya theevravadhaprasthanakkar  kku ethire shakthamaya nilapaadu adhehathe polullavar edukkunnathu kondanu ..innum keralathinte manassu maleemasappedathe irikkunnathu....Azheekkodu parayunna chila kaaryangal enkilum abhipraya vyathyasam undu..pakshe ennu karuthu..kerathile samoohika samskarika mekhalakalil adhehathinu ulla sthanam arrkum thalli kkalayan pattilla..

----------


## Nishpakshan

> Anna Please Juniors thettu cheythal athu choondi kanikku, pakarm ingane onnum paraythe please.


athinu aaraa avante Junior.....ha ha ha

----------


## J Square

> Anavsyamayi Delete cheyyvvanvam aro Anger ?.


ulprekshakkya alangrithi...  :Ennekollu:

----------


## J Square

> athinu aaraa avante Junior.....ha ha ha


 
dai njan paranja tagline kodukkoooooooooooooooo

----------


## guru

> RSS /BJP/Vageeya theevravadhaprasthanakkar  kku ethire shakthamaya nilapaadu adhehathe polullavar edukkunnathu kondanu ..innum keralathinte manassu maleemasappedathe irikkunnathu....


 :Ennekollu:  :Ennekollu:  :Ennekollu: , japanu puthiya koottu...........

----------


## Daniel John

> sagar anna ippo orakkam ennchu kannuviriyunathinu munpe pc on cheythu fk yilottu...kani kaanan pokunathu azheekkodinte thread... pinithinte avastha...


annathe divasam pokkaayi......................... :Laugh:  :Laugh:

----------


## Makarand

> sagar anna ippo orakkam ennchu kannuviriyunathinu munpe pc on cheythu fk yilottu...kani kaanan pokunathu azheekkodinte thread... pinithinte avastha...


Guruvinulla vakayayallo..ini kurachu nerathekku ee thread delete cheyyathe irikkunnaathavum Guruvinu ishtam.. :Very Happy:

----------


## kannappanunni

> ulprekshakkya alangrithi...


Mannavendra Thilangunnu Nin Mugam

----------


## J Square

> Very true...Azheekodu thanne eppol jeevichirikkunna eattavum valiya prasankikan...RSS /BJP/Vageeya theevravadhaprasthanakkar kku ethire shakthamaya nilapaadu adhehathe polullavar edukkunnathu kondanu ..innum keralathinte manassu maleemasappedathe irikkunnathu....Azheekkodu parayunna chila kaaryangal enkilum abhipraya vyathyasam undu..pakshe ennu karuthu..kerathile samoohika samskarika mekhalakalil adhehathinu ulla sthanam arrkum thalli kkalayan pattilla..


mashude speechesnte valla CDyum undo..?  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## kannappanunni

> athinu aaraa avante Junior.....ha ha ha


Ithu Karnettan ullappol chodikkan melarunno ???????  :Laugh:  :Laugh:  :Laugh:

----------


## J Square

> Guruvinulla vakayayallo..ini kurachu nerathekku ee thread delete cheyyathe irikkunnaathavum Guruvinu ishtam..


 
 :Ennekollu:

----------


## J Square

> Ithu Karnettan ullappol chodikkan melarunno ???????


 
 :Ennekollu:

----------


## guru

> Guruvinulla vakayayallo..ini kurachu nerathekku ee thread delete cheyyathe irikkunnaathavum Guruvinu ishtam..


rss/bjp...? .................

----------


## Nishpakshan

> Ithu Karnettan ullappol chodikkan melarunno ???????


Athinu njan athaazham kazhikkaan poyappol avan jeevanum kondu odiyille...???..Oru karnettan..... :Laugh:  :Laugh:  :Laugh:

----------


## J Square

> Athinu njan athaazham kazhikkaan poyappol avan jeevanum kondu odiyille...???..Oru karnettan.....


 
sir entha tag add chaiyyathae..?  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## kannappanunni

> rss/bjp...? .................


Iyakku vere paniyille RSS/BJP.

----------


## hussar

*ee thredinu pakaram "keralathile viduvayan thavalakal" ennaperiloru thread ittirunnenkil kollamayirunnu athavumpo thilakanum, vinayanum, azheekodum ellarum varumallo?*

----------


## Daniel John

> mashude speechesnte valla CDyum undo..?


mashinte yoga cd undu...................

----------


## Makarand

> rss/bjp...? .................


athanne... :Blush:

----------


## kannappanunni

> *ee thredinu pakaram "keralathile viduvayan thavalakal" ennaperiloru thread ittirunnenkil kollamayirunnu athavumpo thilakanum, vinayanum, azheekodum ellarum varumallo?*


Enkil Super Starukale enthu Vilikkanam

Pottakkulathile Thavalakal enno ????????

----------


## Makarand

> Iyakku vere paniyille RSS/BJP.


baaki ellavarkkum avaravarude rashtreeyam parayalo..Guru parayumbo mathram entha prashnam..? :2guns:

----------


## J Square

> Iyakku vere paniyille RSS/BJP.


 
ithrayum moolachuthi sambhavaicha sanghadanakal...  :Ennekollu:

----------


## Santi

> *ee thredinu pakaram "keralathile viduvayan thavalakal" ennaperiloru thread ittirunnenkil kollamayirunnu athavumpo thilakanum, vinayanum, azheekodum ellarum varumallo?*


thavalakalude oru thread makrand vaikathe tudangunnudu

----------


## Nishpakshan



----------


## J Square

> baaki ellavarkkum avaravarude rashtreeyam parayalo..Guru parayumbo mathram entha prashnam..?


 :Ennekollu:  vikala rashtreeyam aanu athu... vighadana rashtreeyam....

----------


## hussar

> thavalakalude oru thread makrand vaikathe tudangunnudu


makarand thudangiyillenkil njan thudangum

----------


## kannappanunni

> Athinu njan athaazham kazhikkaan poyappol avan jeevanum kondu odiyille...???..Oru karnettan.....


Uvva Uvva, Respect him, he is a senior member, njnagal request cheythappol aa words pulli delete cheythu, athu addehathinte maryada.

Ini veruthe chalam akkanda.

EE Thread Edit Cheythu FK sahithyam enno vallom akku.

----------


## Santi

> Uvva Uvva, Respect him, he is a senior member, njnagal request cheythappol aa words pulli delete cheythu, athu addehathinte maryada.
> 
> Ini veruthe chalam akkanda.
> 
> EE Thread Edit Cheythu FK sahithyam enno vallom akku.


Literaturenu vere section undu ......

----------


## Santi

nawas oro sambavangal scan cheythu ittodirikkuvarnnu...oorouthanmar vannu tempo kalanju...manushane onnu samskarikamayi unnamikkam ennu vicharichal sammdikilla alle?

----------


## tam

Angeru lalineyum mamineyum kurichu paranjathil kaarymillaathilla.  Ethra kaalam ivar ingine othukallikkum? fansine thammiladippichum othukkal karmangal murapole cheythum.  Pinne ivideyulla chila avanmaarku azheekodine athra pidichennu varilla.  Adheham parayunnathu kelkkaan ivide saamanyam nalla janasamooham thanneyundu.

----------


## kannappanunni

> nawas oro sambavangal scan cheythu ittodirikkuvarnnu...oorouthanmar vannu tempo kalanju...manushane onnu samskarikamayi unnamikkam ennu vicharichal sammdikilla alle?


Illa  :Laugh:  :Laugh:  :Laugh:

----------


## Mammad

Nawas bhai...Azheekkodinte prasangam njan 5-6 thavana nerittu keetittundu....prathyeka thalavum bhavavum undu...ottum thalapryam illathavane koodi prasangathilekku kooti kkondu pokuvan prathyeka kazhivu undu pullikku... Pakshe njan azheekkodu allathathu kondu adhehathinte ella nilapaadukalodum yojippilla...Pakshe hinduvineyum christhianiyeyum musalamanum okke chernnu sankeernamaya demography ulla malayali samoohathe oru charadil cherthu kondu pokuvaan iddhehathe polulla aalukal valiya sambavana nalkiyittundu... Kerlalathile pothu samoohavum ..sankadanakalum...okke aayi cheriya bandham ullavarkku ikkaryam manassil aakum

----------


## J Square

> nawas oro sambavangal scan cheythu ittodirikkuvarnnu...oorouthanmar vannu tempo kalanju...manushane onnu samskarikamayi unnamikkam ennu vicharichal sammdikilla alle?


sathyam... motham scan chaiythene njan ... mood poyi  :Laugh:  athu kondu ora article scan chaiythu niruthi...  :Death:

----------


## Daniel John

ithu kaarnam thilakan threadinte rating kurayumo?

----------


## Santi

> sathyam... motham scan chaiythene njan ... mood poyi  athu kondu ora article scan chaiythu niruthi...


angane parayaruthu ..bakki koodi scan chethidu ..time kittumbol mathi..books colletion kore undo??

----------


## J Square

> Nawas bhai...Azheekkodinte prasangam njan 5-6 thavana nerittu keetittundu....prathyeka thalavum bhavavum undu...ottum thalapryam illathavane koodi prasangathilekku kooti kkondu pokuvan prathyeka kazhivu undu pullikku... Pakshe njan azheekkodu allathathu kondu adhehathinte ella nilapaadukalodum yojippilla...Pakshe hinduvineyum christhianiyeyum musalamanum okke chernnu sankeernamaya demography ulla malayali samoohathe oru charadil cherthu kondu pokuvaan iddhehathe polulla aalukal valiya sambavana nalkiyittundu... Kerlalathile pothu samoohavum ..sankadanakalum...okke aayi cheriya bandham ullavarkku ikkaryam manassil aakum


 
same view here on this ............  :Yahoo:   :Yahoo:   :Yahoo:

----------


## hussar

> Nawas bhai...Azheekkodinte prasangam njan 5-6 thavana nerittu keetittundu....prathyeka thalavum bhavavum undu...ottum thalapryam illathavane koodi prasangathilekku kooti kkondu pokuvan prathyeka kazhivu undu pullikku... Pakshe njan azheekkodu allathathu kondu adhehathinte ella nilapaadukalodum yojippilla...Pakshe hinduvineyum christhianiyeyum musalamanum okke chernnu sankeernamaya demography ulla malayali samoohathe oru charadil cherthu kondu pokuvaan iddhehathe polulla aalukal valiya sambavana nalkiyittundu... Kerlalathile pothu samoohavum ..sankadanakalum...okke aayi cheriya bandham ullavarkku ikkaryam manassil aakum


vachakamadikkathe enthokkeya aa sambhavana ennu onnu paranjatte

----------


## Nishpakshan



----------


## tam

> baaki ellavarkkum avaravarude rashtreeyam parayalo..Guru parayumbo mathram entha prashnam..?


Angere sookshikkanam.  Ayalraajyathu poyi Jinnakku jai villicha aalude punnaara sevakanaanu aa mahaan!!

----------


## J Square

> angane parayaruthu ..bakki koodi scan chethidu ..time kittumbol mathi..books colletion kore undo??


scan chaiythu ittitu oru thanks polum paranjillallo...  :Rolling Eyes: 

books adhikam onnum illa.... vayana kuravanelum book medichu koottaan valya thalparyama....  :Laugh:

----------


## Mammad

> Angeru lalineyum mamineyum kurichu paranjathil kaarymillaathilla. Ethra kaalam ivar ingine othukallikkum? fansine thammiladippichum othukkal karmangal murapole cheythum. Pinne ivideyulla chila avanmaarku azheekodine athra pidichennu varilla. Adheham parayunnathu kelkkaan ivide saamanyam nalla janasamooham thanneyundu.


 
You said It....and you need not be a peverted genious to say this

----------


## J Square

> ithu kaarnam thilakan threadinte rating kurayumo?


 :Laugh:   :Laugh:  ee thread instant megahit aane...

----------


## Santi

> scan chaiythu ittitu oru thanks polum paranjillallo... 
> 
> books adhikam onnum illa.... vayana kuravanelum book medichu koottaan valya thalparyama....


fuull kazinjiiu oru immini balya thanks parayam ennu karuthi........ :Mr. Green: 

enthayalum ittathinum idan ponathinum okke thanks.........

----------


## J Square

> You said It....and you need not be a perverted genius to say this


 
 :Doh:   :Doh:   :Doh:  enikkittu thaangiyathu aano...???  :Rolling Eyes:  anikal ilakum kaetta...  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:

----------


## kannappanunni

> baaki ellavarkkum avaravarude rashtreeyam parayalo..Guru parayumbo mathram entha prashnam..?



Arnu Guruvinte Vaya Moodi kettiye ???????

----------


## J Square

> fuull kazinjiiu oru immini balya thanks parayam ennu karuthi........
> 
> enthayalum ittathinum idan ponathinum okke thanks.........


 
 :Blush:   :Blush:   :Blush:

----------


## Nishpakshan

> scan chaiythu ittitu oru thanks polum paranjillallo... 
> 
> books adhikam onnum illa.... vayana kuravanelum book medichu koottaan valya thalparyama....


*Njan Parayaam...Thanks*

----------


## J Square

> *Njan Parayaam...Thanks*


you are welcome...

annaa...........

Hasyarasam-- An article from Dr.Sukumar Azhikode (1985) pg4


ithu tagline aayi kodukkooooooooo (edit your first post.. go advanced)

----------


## Mammad

Pakshe sukumar azheekkodu lal vivadhathill ippol oru supradhana vazhithirivu unud..athenthanennu vachal..Cinemakkar LAL prathyekichu ..mounam bajichirikkuka aanu...Enthayirikkum kaaranam

----------


## Santi

ellarum poya.........nikshpaksha  thread delete cheyyano vendayo enna charcha allathe  kayil vere onnum ille???

----------


## kannappanunni

Thanks Sagar for Moving this Thread to Right Place.

----------


## Santi

transfer aayeeeeeeeeeeeee

----------


## J Square



----------


## guru

sukhamayi anthiyurangoo threadeeee.........

----------


## kannappanunni

VS Achuthandanan and Oommen Chandi Randu perudem bookinu Avatharika ezhuthiya Alanu Sukumar

Kazhinja Press Meettil ayal athu vilichu paranjappol sarikkum lajja thonni.

----------


## J Square

> 


 :salut:  *Dr.Sukumar Azhikode*

----------


## Mammad

> sukhamayi anthiyurangoo threadeeee.........


mammad okke ivide ullappol athu nadappundo aashane

----------


## Mammad

> ellarum poya.........nikshpaksha thread delete cheyyano vendayo enna charcha allathe kayil vere onnum ille???


 
Mammad ivide undu maashe....Charcha onnu choodu aavunna mattu illallo  :Headbonk:

----------


## Santi

mammad undayittu enthu karyam     ........mammdu ivide undu undennu parayunnathallethe :Headbonk:  :Headbonk:

----------


## noonu

> Ithu Karnettan ullappol chodikkan melarunno ???????


ee azhheekodanmar evide chennalum adiyabello? :Laugh:

----------


## Mammad

> enikkittu thaangiyathu aano...???  anikal ilakum kaetta...


Eey angane thoniyo...

----------


## Mammad

> mammad undayittu enthu karyam ........mammdu ivide undu undennu parayunnathallethe


Che ...njammale kurichu bhaikkulla abhiprayam mammadhu maattum..onnum illenkil mammad malabar kaaran alledo Santino sayippe..

----------


## noonu

> VS Achuthandanan and Oommen Chandi Randu perudem bookinu Avatharika ezhuthiya Alanu Sukumar
> 
> Kazhinja Press Meettil ayal athu vilichu paranjappol sarikkum lajja thonni.


athinu bhagyam siddicha oraale ee prapanchathil ullu.....athu njan annu enu thattivittittu...entho lokham keezhmel maricha sampthrupthiyode ...azheekodu adutha vedi pottikunnathu njanum kandu....

----------


## maryland

Sukumar Azheekkodu vaa thurannathu kond Manthri Sudhaakarante pani poyi. "Tholle thonneeth kothakku paattu". :Yahoo:

----------


## Sagar Alias Jacky

This thread is kept locked for the moment due to technical reasons.
It'll be opened soon.

----------


## Aromal

Thread re opened

----------


## Niranjan



----------


## function



----------


## Harry

>

----------


## Johny

:Ennekollu:  :Ennekollu:  :Ennekollu:  :Ennekollu: 


 :Ennekollu:  :Ennekollu:  :Ennekollu:  :Ennekollu:

----------


## kannappanunni

> Sukumar Azheekkodu vaa thurannathu kond Manthri Sudhaakarante pani poyi. "Tholle thonneeth kothakku paattu".


Sudhakaran va thurakkuka mathramall, angerkku karyangal cheyyan ariyam, veruthe angere keri choriyathe.

he is not corrupted , angane adikam perilla politicsl.

----------


## Makarand

:Ennekollu:  :Ennekollu:  :Ennekollu:  :Ennekollu:  :Ennekollu:  :Ennekollu:

----------


## Nishpakshan

> Sudhakaran va thurakkuka mathramall, angerkku karyangal cheyyan ariyam, veruthe angere keri choriyathe.
> 
> he is not corrupted , angane adikam perilla politicsl.


athe partiye paranjaal feel cheyyumeyyyyy

----------


## davidoff

:Death:  :Death:  :Death:  :Death:  :Death:  :Death:

----------


## maryland

> athe partiye paranjaal feel cheyyumeyyyyy


 ...Nammude eeka party tea-party aane.... :Partytime2:

----------


## Nishpakshan

> ...Nammude eeka party tea-party aane....


 :Gathering:  :Gathering:  :Gathering:  :Gathering:  :Gathering:  :Gathering:  :Gathering:  :Gathering:  :Gathering:  :Gathering:  :Gathering:  :Gathering:  :Gathering:

----------


## Nishpakshan

:flower:  :flower:  :flower: 


> *Dr.Sukumar Azhikode*


 :Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused:

----------


## maryland

> 


Tea party ennu kettappozhekkum ellaam koode ethiyallo!!! Oru ice cream kazhichu thudangaam. :Icecream:

----------


## Aromal

Grihalakshi April- Interview with sukumar azheekode

----------


## Anjali

Thanks aromal

----------


## Nishpakshan

> Grihalakshi April- Interview with sukumar azheekode



Nice work.......

----------


## KHILADI

> 


Eee smilei evidannu oppichu... :Nea:  :Confused:  :Confused:   :Applause:  :Smile:

----------


## Pinkpanther

Thanks aromal mashe...

----------


## kallan pavithran

thanks mashe

----------


## Aaram Thampuran

Azhikodinte Tatwamasi enikku vayichitu onnum manasilayillaa.oru boring sadanama

----------


## AnWaR

> Azhikodinte Tatwamasi enikku vayichitu onnum manasilayillaa.oru boring sadanama


good bed time read.
urakka gulikede avasyamilla.. :Ok:

----------


## kochuvava

aromal post cheytha azheekkodinte abhimukhathile onnu rentu paraamarsangal paramaboraayi thonni ......veenudayunna vigrahangal ennellaam parayumallo athu pole 

1 - thaan nalkiya vivaahavaagdaanathinte ormayum peri innum avivaahithayaayi kazhiyunna oru vanithayekkurich avar etharakkaariyaanennum mattum parayunnathu garbhamuntaakkiya sesham athu nishedhikkukayum pinne swabhaavadooshyam aaropikkukayumokke cheyyunna chila naraadhamanmaaril ninnum valiya vyathyasthanalla ee pandithanumenna dukhasatyam vilichothunnu

2 - veepeesinginte kaalathu njanonnu mooliyirunnee gavarnaraayene eennokke thattimoolikkunnath oru ettukaali mammonjinte nilavaarathilaayippoyi

2

----------


## Nishpakshan

> Azhikodinte Tatwamasi enikku vayichitu onnum manasilayillaa.oru boring sadanama


 :Sleeping:  :Sleeping:  :Sleeping:

----------


## maryland

*അഴീക്കോടിന്റെ പിറന്നാള്* സദ്യയും വസ്*ത്രദാനവും...* 
കാലഹരണപ്പെട്ട ഒന്നിനുവേണ്ടി സമയം ചെലവഴിക്കേണ്ട എന്ന ഒരു സുഹൃത്തിന്റെ സ്*നേഹപൂര്*വമുള്ള വിലക്കിനെയും മറികടന്ന്* ഇതെഴുതുന്നത്*, എഴുതാതിരിക്കുന്നതില്* ഒരു ശരികേടുണ്ട്* എന്നതുകൊണ്ടാണ്*.
കഴിഞ്ഞ മെയ്* പതിനൊന്നിന്* ഡോ. സുകുമാര്* അഴീക്കോടിന്റെ പിറന്നാള്* ആഘോഷം തൃശൂരിന്റെ പരിസരമായ പുത്തൂരില്* നടക്കുകയുണ്ടായി. പത്രവാര്*ത്തയിലും ക്ഷണക്കത്തിലും ``നിറപ്പകിട്ടും ആഘോഷങ്ങളും ഒഴിവാക്കി അഞ്ഞൂറോളം പാവപ്പെട്ടവര്*ക്ക്* അന്നവും വസ്*ത്രവും നല്*കുന്നു''വെന്ന്* പ്രത്യേകം ഊന്നല്* കൊടുത്തിരുന്നു. നിറപ്പകിട്ടും ആഘോഷങ്ങളും ഒഴിവാക്കുന്നു എന്ന്* പറഞ്ഞത്* പച്ചക്കള്ളമായിരുന്നു. റോഡുകളില്* വലിയ കമാനങ്ങള്* തീര്*ത്ത്* കുമ്മാട്ടിക്കളി, നങ്ങ്യാര്*ക്കൂത്ത്*, മിമിക്രി, ഭരതനാട്യം തുടങ്ങിയ കലാരൂപങ്ങളുടെ അകമ്പടിയോടെ സര്*ക്കാര്* ആഘോഷത്തിന്റെ പ്രതീതി ജനിപ്പിച്ച ഒരു ചടങ്ങായിരുന്നു അത്*.
കേരളത്തിലെ വിവിധ സമരങ്ങളില്* പങ്കെടുത്ത ഒരുപാട്* പാവം മനുഷ്യര്* അവിടെ എത്തിയിരുന്നു. കൂട്ടത്തില്* പ്ലാച്ചിമടയില്*നിന്നും ഒരു ബസ്* നിറയെ ആദിവാസികളും ലാലൂര്* സമരത്തിലെ പത്തോളം ആളുകളും. പ്ലാച്ചിമടസമരസമിതി കണ്*വീനര്* വിളയോടി വേണുഗോപാലാണ്* ആദിവാസികളെ പിറന്നാള്* ആഘോഷത്തിലേക്ക്* കൊണ്ടുവന്നത്*. പ്ലാച്ചിമടയില്*നിന്നും ആദിവാസികളെ കൊണ്ടുവരാന്* വാഹനവാടകയ്*ക്ക്* തലേന്ന്* സാഹിത്യ അക്കാദമി പരിസരത്ത്* പണംപിരിക്കാനും ഒരു ആലോചന നടന്നിരുന്നു. പിന്നീട്* ആ ശ്രമം ഉപേക്ഷിച്ച്* യാത്രാ ചെലവ്* വഹിച്ചത്* സമരസമിതി തന്നെയായിരുന്നു.
ഡോ. സുകുമാര്* അഴീക്കോടിന്റെ പിറന്നാള്* ആഘോഷത്തിന്* മന്ത്രിമാരും പ്രതിപക്ഷ നേതാവും എല്ലാ രാഷ്*ട്രീയ നേതാക്കളും ഉന്നത ഉദ്യോഗസ്*ഥരും എഴുത്തുകാരും ഉള്*പ്പെടെ കേരളത്തിലെ ഒട്ടുമിക്ക പ്രമുഖരും പങ്കെടുത്തിരുന്നു. സമരസ്*ഥലങ്ങളില്* നിന്നുവന്ന ഒരുപാട്* സാധുമനുഷ്യരും ആഘോഷങ്ങള്* കഴിയുംവരെ പന്തലില്* ഇരിക്കുന്നുണ്ടായിരുന്നു. ചടങ്ങില്* പങ്കെടുത്ത പല പ്രമുഖരോടും അന്വേഷിച്ചപ്പോള്* അവര്*ക്കൊന്നും വസ്*ത്രം കിട്ടിയതായി അറിഞ്ഞില്ല. ഈ സമരസ്*ഥലങ്ങളില്*നിന്നും വന്നവര്*ക്ക്* വസ്*ത്രദാനം ചെയ്*തിട്ടുണ്ട്* താനും. വിളയോടി വേണുഗോപാലിനോ, ടി.കെ വാസുവിനോ അതുപോലുള്ള സമരനേതാക്കള്*ക്കോ വസ്*ത്രം കിട്ടിയിരുന്നില്ല. അതല്ലെങ്കില്* അവര്* അത്* വാങ്ങിയിട്ടില്ല.
വൈകാരികതയുടെ പേരില്* ആളുകള്*ക്ക്* പിറന്നാള്* ചടങ്ങില്* പങ്കെടുക്കാം. പക്ഷേ, ലളിതജീവിതവും ഗാന്*ധിസവും പറയുന്ന ഒരാള്* ഇത്തരം നാടുവാഴി സംസ്*കാരം കാണിച്ചത്* ഒട്ടും ശരിയായില്ല. ഒരുപക്ഷേ, അദ്ദേഹം സംഘാടകരുടെ വിവരമില്ലായ്*മയ്*ക്ക്*, കൊഴുപ്പിക്കലിന്* മൗനാനുവാദം നല്*കിയതായിരിക്കാം. പൊങ്ങച്ചക്കാരായ സംഘാടകര്* പറയുന്നതെന്തും ഒരു പാവയെപ്പോലെ ചെയ്യേണ്ടയാളാണോ ഡോ. സുകുമാര്* അഴീക്കോട്*.
സ്വാതന്ത്ര്യദിനത്തില്* സ്വര്*ണ്ണപരസ്യത്തിനുവേണ്ടി മോഹന്*ലാല്* സൈനികവേഷത്തില്* പ്രത്യക്ഷപ്പെട്ടതിനെ കുറ്റമായി ആരോപിക്കുന്ന സുകുമാര്* അഴീക്കോടിനെക്കുറിച്ച്* ജനങ്ങളില്* ബഹുമാനം നിലനില്*ക്കണമെങ്കില്* അങ്ങനെ ആരേയും വിമര്*ശിക്കാനുള്ള അര്*ഹത അദ്ദേഹം കാത്തുസൂക്ഷിക്കേണ്ടതാണ്*.
പ്രാദേശിക ജനകീയ സമരങ്ങളില്* എല്ലാംതന്നെ ചെറിയ പ്രതിരോധ സംഘങ്ങള്*ക്കുള്ള ശക്*തിയാണ്* അതിന്റെ യഥാര്*ത്ഥ കരുത്ത്*. കേരളത്തിലെ ഒരു ജനകീയ സമരവും സുകുമാര്* അഴിക്കോടോ, അടിയന്തരാവസ്*ഥക്കാലം മുതല്* അദ്ദേഹം മാറിമാറി പ്രീണിപ്പിച്ചുകൊണ്ടിരിക്കുന്ന രാഷ്*ട്രീയ പ്രസ്*ഥാനങ്ങളോ വളര്*ത്തിക്കൊണ്ടുവന്നതല്ല. സമരം തുടങ്ങിയതും ത്യാഗപൂര്*വം വളര്*ത്തിക്കൊണ്ടുവന്നതും അവിടത്തെ ദുരിതമനുഭവിക്കുന്ന ജനങ്ങളാണ്*. അത്തരം സമരങ്ങള്* വീറിലെത്തുമ്പോള്* അല്ലെങ്കില്* വിജയത്തില്* എത്തുമ്പോള്* മുഖം കാണിക്കലാണ്* സുകുമാര്* അഴീക്കോട്* ചെയ്*തിട്ടുള്ളത്*. അതല്ലെങ്കില്* സമരം നയിക്കുന്നവര്*തന്നെ ഡോ. സുകുമാര്* അഴീക്കോടിനെ കൊണ്ടുവന്ന്* സമരങ്ങള്* പൊലിപ്പിക്കുന്നതാണ്* കേരളം കണ്ടുവരുന്ന പ്രവണത.
പ്ലാച്ചിമട സമരത്തിന്റെ പ്രാരംഭദശയില്* സുകുമാര്* അഴീക്കോടിനെ പലതവണ വിളിച്ചപ്പോഴും `സമരത്തിന്റെ വീര്യം അറിയട്ടെ, എന്നിട്ടാകാം'' എന്നാണ്* അദ്ദേഹം മറുപടി പറഞ്ഞിരുന്നത്*. ഒടുവില്* സമരം വിജയത്തിലെത്തും എന്നായപ്പോഴാണ്* സുകുമാര്* അഴീക്കോട്* അവിടെ മൂന്നുതവണ പോയി പ്രസംഗിച്ചത്*. `കവര്*' വാങ്ങിയിട്ടല്ല അദ്ദേഹം പ്രസംഗിച്ചത്* എന്ന വസ്*തുതയും എഴുതാതെ വയ്യ. ആ സഹകരണത്തിന്* പകരമായാണ്* അദ്ദേഹം തന്നേക്കാള്* അന്തസില്* ഒട്ടും താഴെയല്ലാത്ത പ്ലാച്ചിമട സമരത്തിലെ ആദിവാസികളെ പിറന്നാളിന്* ക്ഷണിച്ചത്*. അവര്*ക്കാണ്* അദ്ദേഹം വസ്*ത്രം ദാനം ചെയ്*തത്*. അടുത്ത ദിവസത്തെ പത്രങ്ങളില്* അദ്ദേഹം ``സമ്മാനമായി കൊടുത്തു'' എന്ന്* എഴുതിക്കണ്ടു.
പിറന്നാള്* ആഘോഷത്തെക്കുറിച്ചുള്ള പത്രസമ്മേളനവും ക്ഷണക്കത്തും പറയുന്ന `ദാനം' എന്ന വാക്ക്* പത്രക്കാര്* `സമ്മാന'മാക്കി മാറ്റിയതുകണ്ട്* ഒരുപാടാളുകള്* മനസ്സില്* പ്ലച്*ഛിച്ച്* ചിരിച്ചുകാണും. സത്യത്തില്* അവിടെ നടന്നത്* സ്വന്തം കരുത്തുകൊണ്ട്* സമരം ചെയ്യുന്നവരെ പിറന്നാള്* സദ്യയ്*ക്ക്* വിളിച്ചുവരുത്തി നാടുവാഴികളെപ്പോലെ പ്രജകളാക്കി മാറ്റലാണ്*. മണല്*മാഫിയകളെക്കാളും വനം മാഫിയയെക്കാളും അപകടം പിടിച്ച സാംസ്*കാരിക മാഫിയയാണ്* സുകുമാര്* അഴീക്കോടിന്റെ പിറന്നാള്* ആഘോഷം സംഘടിപ്പിച്ചതെന്ന്* ഈ സമരനേതാക്കള്*ക്ക്* മനസിലായിക്കാണില്ല. തങ്ങള്* പറ്റിക്കപ്പെട്ടതാണെന്ന്* പിന്നീടവര്*ക്ക്* മനസ്സിലായിട്ടുണ്ട്*. ഒട്ടും കൊട്ടിഘോഷങ്ങളില്ലാത്ത ചടങ്ങാണിതെന്ന്* പറഞ്ഞാണ്* അവര്* വിളിച്ചതെന്ന്* വിളയോടി വേണുഗോപാല്* പറയുന്നു. വസ്*ത്രദാനം എന്ന ആശയത്തോട്* യോജിപ്പില്ല എന്നും അവര്* സമ്മതിക്കുന്നു. ക്ഷണിച്ചുവരുത്തിയവരെ പല തട്ടുകില്* ആക്കിയെന്ന്* തോന്നിപ്പിക്കുന്ന സംഘാടനത്തോടും അവര്*ക്ക്* താല്*പര്യം തോന്നിയില്ല.
ഗാന്*ധിജിയുടെ ലളിതജീവിതത്തെക്കുറിച്ച്* പറയുന്ന ആള്* അതുപോലെ സമൂഹത്തിന്* മാതൃകയാകേണ്ടതാണ്*. വല്ലവന്റേയും പണത്തിന്റെ ബലത്തില്* സ്വന്തം മഹത്വം വിളംബരം ചെയ്യുന്നത്* ഏത്* ഗാന്*ധിയന്* ആദര്*ശമാണ്*. പൊങ്ങച്ചക്കാരായ സംഘാടകര്* സ്*പോണ്*സര്* ചെയ്*ത ഈ വിഡ്*ഢിവേഷത്തിന്* ഡോ. സുകുമാര്* അഴീക്കോട്* നിന്നുകൊടുത്തതിന്റെ പിന്നിലെ മനഃശാസ്*ത്രം എന്തായിരിക്കും എന്നാലോചിച്ചാല്* അദ്ദേഹം അനുഭവിച്ചുകൊണ്ടിരിക്കുന്ന അരക്ഷിതാവസ്*ഥയായിരിക്കാം എന്നുവേണം കരുതാന്*. അശരണരും ദരിദ്രരുമായ എത്രയോ ആളുകളെ പാര്*പ്പിച്ചിരിക്കുന്ന ഇടങ്ങള്* തൃശൂരില്* തന്നെയുണ്ട്*. അതുമല്ലെങ്കില്* പ്ലാച്ചിമടയിലേക്ക്* വസ്*ത്രം കൊടുത്തയച്ചാലും മതിയായിരുന്നല്ലോ...
1980 മുതല്* തീവ്രവാദ രാഷ്*ട്രീയത്തില്*നിന്നും അധികാരക്കസേരകള്* തേടിപ്പോയ ബുദ്ധിജീവികള്* സൃഷ്*ടിച്ച ശൂന്യതയിലേക്ക്* മാധ്യമങ്ങള്* സൃഷ്*ടിച്ചുകൊണ്ടുവന്ന ബിംബമാണ്* സുകുമാര്* അഴീക്കോടെന്ന്* മിക്കവര്*ക്കും അറിയാം. ഇവിടെ ഒരു ജനകീയ പ്രസ്*ഥാനവും സുകുമാര്* അഴീക്കോടിന്റെ നേതൃത്വത്തില്* ഉയര്*ന്നുവന്നിട്ടില്ല. കേരളത്തില്* അദ്ദേഹത്തെപ്പോലെ അരക്ഷിതാവസ്*ഥ അനുഭവിക്കുന്ന ഒരാളും ഇന്നില്ല. അതുകൊണ്ടായിരിക്കും അദ്ദേഹം ഈ ഉപജാപകവൃന്ദങ്ങളെക്കൊണ്ട്* നടക്കുന്നത്*. ക്രിയാത്*മക വിമര്*ശനത്തെ അനുവദിക്കുന്ന ഗാന്*ധിയന്* സഹിഷ്*ണുതയോ, സംവാദത്തിലുള്ള മര്യാദയോ അദ്ദേഹത്തിനില്ല. പിറന്നാള്* ആഘോഷത്തില്* പങ്കെടുത്ത പല എഴുത്തുകാര്*ക്കും ഇതൊക്കെ തോന്നിയാല്*ത്തന്നെയും അവര്*ക്കത്* പുറത്തുപറയാന്* കഴിയില്ല.
പൊതുരംഗത്ത്* പ്രവര്*ത്തിക്കുന്നവര്* അവിടം ശുദ്ധമാക്കുകയാണ്* വേണ്ടത്*. മറിച്ച്* ഇത്തരം പ്രവൃത്തികള്* ചെയ്*ത്* അവിടം മലിനപ്പെടുത്തകയല്ല. ഡോ. സുകുമാര്* അഴീക്കോടിന്* വേദങ്ങളിലും ഇതിഹാസങ്ങളിലുമുള്ള പാണ്*ഡിത്യം പൊതുസമൂഹത്തിന്* മുതല്*ക്കൂട്ടാകുകയാണ്* വേണ്ടത്*. അല്ലാതെ മറ്റുള്ളവരുടെ ചെലവില്* സ്വന്തം വ്യക്*തിത്വത്തെ പൊലിപ്പിക്കുകയല്ല. ഈ വാഗ്*ഭടാനന്ദശിഷ്യന്* ജീവിതത്തില്* ഒരിക്കലെങ്കിലും താന്* ആരാണെന്നോ, തന്നെ വിമര്*ശിക്കുന്നവര്* എന്തുകൊണ്ട്* വിമര്*ശിക്കുന്നെന്നോ, തന്റെ സ്വത്വം എന്താണെന്നോ തിരിച്ചറിയാന്* ഒരു ശ്രമം നടത്തിയിട്ടുണ്ടോ എന്ന്* സംശയിക്കേണ്ടിയിരിക്കുന്നു. ഡോ. സുകുമാര്* അഴീക്കോടിന്* എങ്ങനെ വേണമെങ്കിലും ജീര്*ണ്ണിക്കാനുള്ള അവകാശമുണ്ട്*. പക്ഷേ, ആ ജീവിതവുമായി കൂട്ടിക്കെട്ടിയ തത്വമസി പോലുള്ള മഹാവാക്യങ്ങളെയും മഹാത്*മാഗാന്*ധി, വാഗ്*ഭടാനന്ദന്*, ശ്രീനാരായണഗുരു, വിവേകാനന്ദന്* തുടങ്ങിയ മഹാപുരുഷന്മാരെയും സ്വന്തം ജീര്*ണ്ണതയെ മറയ്*ക്കാന്* കൂട്ടുപിടിക്കേണ്ടതില്ലല്ലോ.
ഈയൊരു സംഭവത്തെ ഇവിടുത്തെ മാധ്യമ മുതലാളിമാര്* കണ്ടിട്ടും കണ്ടില്ലെന്ന്* നടിച്ചു എന്നത്* വളരെ ഖേദകരമാണ്*. ഈ കുറിപ്പ്* ഒരു വ്യക്*തിഹത്യ ഉദ്ദേശിച്ചല്ല. കേരളത്തിലെ മുതിര്*ന്ന സാംസ്*കാരിക നായകനെന്ന്* സ്വയവും സമൂഹവും വിശേഷിപ്പിക്കുന്ന ഒരാള്* ഇത്തരം കൊട്ടിഘോഷങ്ങള്* നടത്തുമ്പോള്* അനുഭവിക്കുന്ന അലോസരം മാത്രമാണ്* ഈ കുറിപ്പിനാധാരം.
*ഷീബ അമീര്** 
_കടപ്പാട്*: മലയാളം വാരിക_

----------


## ishtikavasu

Nalla storyulla kathayaaanallo

----------

